# 150 Gallon Tank, Excited to get it picked up and started



## Hailfire (Jul 15, 2012)

Hello,

I am picking up a used 150 gallon aquarium, stand, heater, and canister filter tomorrow. I will probably not sleep well tonight due the excitement. It's been a dream of mine to have a nice tank like this, I have a 75 gallon freshwater tank also.

For this tank, i would like to try saltwater.

Of course the real test will be if it doesn't have leaks and holds water.
From what I have garnered from the seller, who seems like a nice person. The Aquarium was only recently emptied and had freshwater fish in it before the tear down.

Here are the tank dimensions: Length 48", width or depth 24", Height 30".

Would this tank work better as a FOWLR, Reef, or Fish only? I would like to try a reef tank, but am concerned about lighting, and that the tank is hasn't been drilled for a sump. If not a reef, at least a FOWLR tank?

I would appreciate peoples opinions, I hope a tank of this size gives me options.
I will try to post pictures, as things progress if people would like to see them. I know Saltwater Aquariums take a lot of time, but I believe it's worth it.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You could make it a Reef. Metal Halides or 3wLED units would be your lighting. T-5 would not be good in a tank that deep.
FOWLR options are limited because its not the normal long tank, but more of a cube, the Tangs and such require the longer tanks for swim room. But either of those options are open.


----------



## Hailfire (Jul 15, 2012)

*I have been wondering about lighting*

Hi again,

Got a favor to ask, could you send me a few links to good lighting units? For this tank it will be one of my first purchases. My budget for lighting is about 800 - 900. If that's not enough, then I will have to save up.

Besides for the heat that metal halides give off, what are pro's and con's of metal halides vs Led?


----------



## GreyHounD (May 11, 2012)

Congrats on the tank!

Don't forget to cycle it properly! Its easier to take care of a 150 gallon tank!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Metal Halides penetrate deeper tanks better than LED.

LED Aquarium Lights, Lighting; emitters, PAR, DIY, How they work | Aquarium Article Digest
60W Dimmable CREE LED Aquarium Light=250W Metal Halide 610079569263 | eBay
AI Sol Catalog Products Shop ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting ReefLEDLights | LED Aquarium Lighting
Ecoxotic: Aquarium LED Lights, Reef LED Lighting

MH ADV 48" Metal Halide T5 Aquarium Light 716W Coral Reef Marine LED 2x 250W | eBay
48'' 2X 250W HQI Metal Halide Aquarium Light Reef Coral | eBay
Coral Vue 400w Metal Halide Mogul base Pendant w/selectable ballasts | eBay


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

your going to need halides if you want a reef tank in this tank as its pretty deep. also keep in mind reaching down to the sand bed will prob. also require a step stool.


----------



## Hailfire (Jul 15, 2012)

*New pictures of tank and stand*

Thanks for the links to the led and metal halide lights.

Here are the first pic's of the tank, now that it is at my house.
























It's in the garage so I can do a water test on it before moving it into the house. It had a little bit of water and gravel left in it before the move. I have cleaned it all out now though, and yes it took a step stool to reach the bottom 

One concern that I have is it looks like after cleaning it out that someone put an awfully large amount of silicone on the bottom edge of the tank. Should I remove this and redo the seals? Or just water test it and see how it holds water first?

Thanks again for your posts,


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

No reason to remove the bottom silicone. Hopefully they did not just put it down to cure a leak themselves. If its all the way around, hopefully its there for added protection. You won't see it once the substrate is down.


----------

